

GHC 6.12 released Dramatic parallel performance tuning, dynamic linking... - dons
http://article.gmane.org/gmane.comp.lang.haskell.general/17678

======
old-gregg
Dynamic linking feature is _huge_. One of the reasons C simply cannot go away
is because it's the only fully portable medium for implementing algorithms and
generic libraries: everybody loves talking to C libs. (zlib, cairo, libcurl,
high-perf drivers for databases and so on)

Dynamic linking allows Haskell to graduate from the ranks of "glue languages"
into a truly universal medium to develop libraries in. I just hope that
Haskell-generated .so files can automatically initialize their runtimes (is
there a Linux version of Windows DllMain?)

------
blackdog
So, estimated release date for 6.14?

(I kid, I kid. This is great. and dynamic linking is wonderful indeed. old-
gregg - it's not too hard to hack it in, I'm doing it in Hubris.)

